# Chatroom not loading



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

...it shows me as being in the chatroom but does not load


----------



## psmiffy (25 Nov 2010)

I am advised by the other occupant that rebooting the computer solves the problem - I would of thought that at least one other intrepid soul would have tried that - so it might not be the answer

Admin - It was also doing the triplicating posts thing again (i am told) - similar sort of symptons to last night


----------



## psmiffy (25 Nov 2010)

you failed again - It was suggested that rebooting the computer might clear it - but assuming that you are that fussed you have probably tried that already


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2010)

Noodley, that is because there were two of you in there last night. 

Yes, two Noodleys.


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2010)

Yes, it was doing the triplicating posts thing last night - to me anyway. It also duplicated Noodley. Combined with not adding any dialogue for a few minutes then adding twenty (or seven ?  ) posts all at once once once, made me feel dizzy. So I had to leave. But as it did not say I was there in the first place, was I really there at all?


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2010)

Apart from that it was fine.


----------



## lukesdad (25 Nov 2010)

Ah thats OK then it got stuck for me to this afty, but if it was only psmiffy in..........


----------



## psmiffy (25 Nov 2010)

For some reason or other Mme Speicher came and went unhindered


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

still not letting me in


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2010)

The chat module doesn't run from the CycleChat server - it is remotely hosted with IPS, so there's not much I can do about the problems from this end.

I've put in a support ticket with IPS though so it should be sorted fairly soon.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## marinyork (25 Nov 2010)

Ta. I was surprised more people didn't get involved in my forum apocalypse thread when it happened yesterday though.


----------



## psmiffy (25 Nov 2010)

and would you all stop ringing the door bell its ruining the party


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

Just got in!


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

But it looks like a lot of others are not


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2010)

PSmiffy sent me into the kitchen to cook him a meal.


----------



## lukesdad (25 Nov 2010)

Ding dong Ding dong.....can I come thru here...?


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2010)

Like the Rcs, I'm having withdrawal symptoms. I'm almost shoogling


----------



## PpPete (25 Nov 2010)

Is shoogling safe in your condition Rich?


I've tried different browsers, different operating systems, even different machines. Nothing - it's borked.


----------



## gaz (25 Nov 2010)

not letting me in.


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

Not letting me back in again...


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2010)

Grrr

Can we escalate the support ticket and envoke on-call engineer to attend asap?! This is a production server and critical to the business


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2010)

PpPete said:


> Is shoogling safe in your condition Rich?
> 
> 
> I've tried different browsers, different operating systems, even different machines. Nothing - it's borked.




You may be right Pete. I've looked at the NHS guidelines and shoogling should only be attempted after 6 weeks or there's a severe risk of dislocation.

Even for an experienced and ambidextrous shoogler like me,


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

Dayvo and smiffy will be tearing each others eyes out by now! Serves them right for laughing at everyone else


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2010)

smiffy might be lurking and blanking Dayvo!


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

I hope they are sitting with nothing to say to each other....


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

Gayvo was killing himself laughing at seeing everyone coming in and then leaving over and over! He even logged out then came back a few times to rub it in! Twat!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2010)

dayvo is still waiting around in the chatroom


----------



## Dayvo (25 Nov 2010)

Just left after an enthralling evening with Psmiffy!

We left together, and then both managed to come back in again! NO PROBLEMS!

And yes, Noodley, it was hilarious see you desperados trying to get in for your night's piece of chatroom!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Nov 2010)

And I can still get back! 

I feel like I'm being beamed back and forth to the chatroom! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

Me and Sittingduck got in!...and Dayvo left!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2010)

its busted but me and noodles can talk to each other now - all the other keep coming and going lol.
We're the new overlords of chat noods!


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

...and Dayvo cannae get back in!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2010)

can't get in


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

Just seen you trying ian...fran is in, and has had no problems getting in all day!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2010)

3rd age of chat apocalypse and stuck in ere with noodles and fran


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

Bollocks, I've been kicked out!!


----------



## Fran143 (25 Nov 2010)

rich p said:


> Like the Rcs, I'm having withdrawal symptoms. I'm almost shoogling




Rich...I am shoogling....watching you coming....and going!


----------



## Fran143 (25 Nov 2010)

Noodley said:


> Just seen you trying ian...fran is in, and has had no problems getting in all day!




Thats cause I'm special.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2010)

FFS - I'm out now


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

Fran'll be speaking to herself...


----------



## Fran143 (25 Nov 2010)

Sittingduck said:


> FFS - I'm out now




Lol....I'm in again!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2010)

me too


----------



## Fran143 (25 Nov 2010)

Noodley said:


> Fran'll be speaking to herself...




At least I'll be happy with the answers Noodley! Samcycling got into.


----------



## psmiffy (25 Nov 2010)

not working - had enough for the day  

Be Good


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2010)

I just got into the Chatroom, only to find no one there.


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

That's cos we cannae get in


----------



## Noodley (25 Nov 2010)

I'm in again!!!


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2010)

Why did you push me out then?


----------



## iAmiAdam (26 Nov 2010)

I'm still not able to get in, having withdrawal symptoms now. It's been two days cold turkey!


----------



## Noodley (26 Nov 2010)

Keep trying iAMwhatiAm


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2010)

Try going into the chatroom and then pressing CTRL+R (IE) - just in case IPS have tweak the board code. That should reload it into your browser cache.

If that doesn't work then there could be ongoing issues with the chat server at their end.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2010)

Seems to be working fine now...


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2010)

Might just be me but I think it's down again :?:


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2010)

can't get in either


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2010)

The door to the Tea Room is not locked, you might be allowed in there.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Dec 2010)

Busted again mefinks


----------



## Muddyfox (6 Dec 2010)

Cant get in tonight ..

[#CSTART-9] There was an error connecting with the chat room. Please notify an administrator.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Dec 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Cant get in tonight ..
> 
> [#CSTART-9] There was an error connecting with the chat room. Please notify an administrator.



Never mind you can get on with all those usefull jobs you should be doing instead


----------



## Shaun (7 Dec 2010)

Apologies for not responding to the recent posts - I've been away from CC for a week so hadn't realised that chat was off-line.

I think there are general reliability issues with the IPS chat server - it seems to go off-line quite often.

I'll have a word with them.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Dec 2010)

Not working for me again tonight ... unless i've been banned


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2010)

Seems to be working okay now


----------



## Zoiders (17 Dec 2010)

It's still fooked.

Log in and you can't see any text traffic at all, just a blank board.


----------



## Shaun (17 Dec 2010)

Seems to be working okay again now (17:21).


----------



## Shaun (17 Dec 2010)

Zoiders, try deleting your CC cookie (link at bottom left of page) - log back in, and then try Chat again - let me know if that cures it?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Zoiders (17 Dec 2010)

Just tried that and I still get the blank board with no text.

Not sure if you can delete the cookies on this PC to be honest as it's a public one and I don't have the admin rights.


----------



## Shaun (17 Dec 2010)

Chat relies on JavaScript - do you know if it's enabled on that PC?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Dec 2010)

It's been behaving weirdly for the past 2 or 3 hrs Shaun. A lot of folk coming in and out every few mins unable to type.


----------



## Speicher (17 Dec 2010)

Not just me then.


----------



## Zoiders (20 Dec 2010)

Jave script enabled but still getting broken script messages.


----------



## Zoiders (20 Dec 2010)

Or just this one

"[#CJOIN-0] There was an error connecting with the chat room. Please notify an administrator. "


----------



## Noodley (20 Dec 2010)

Seems as if a lot of people getting the same zoiders


----------

